# Mission Creep. Thoughts on Aquascaper 900 setup?



## Wulfen (26 Jul 2018)

Hello all.
I seem to be having a severe case of mission creep.
Initially, I was all about the Aquascaper 600 but on seeing the 900 version on Aquarium gardens youtube channel last night It got me to thinking.
This is the system that I thought I would get:
Evolution Aqua The Aquascaper 600 Tank (L60 x W50 x H36) (108ltr)
Twinstar LED Aquarium Light 600S
Oase biomaster thermo 350 aquarium external-filter
Aquarium CO2 Kit Pro-SE Complete System

But now I am thinking more like this:
EDIT: I have now decided to go with the setup below:
Evolution Aqua The Aquascaper 900 Tank L90cm x W50cm x H45cm (186ltr)
Twinstar LED Aquarium Light 900S
Oase 600 thermo 
Aquarium CO2 Kit Pro-SE Complete System
Ei dosing
What are your thoughts on this setup?
.
All feedback very much appreciated


----------



## TBRO (26 Jul 2018)

I’ve got a 900 and am very pleased with the dimensions. Seems really “big” for a 90 cm tank.

I’m running two externals a Ehime Classic and an Ehime Eco Pro, some how two moderate powered filters seemed better than one massive beast! There’s loads of room in the cabinet for whatever you choose. 

Other light options are the Kessel lights but not everyone likes the “ripple” quality of the light. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wulfen (26 Jul 2018)

TBRO said:


> I’ve got a 900 and am very pleased with the dimensions. Seems really “big” for a 90 cm tank.
> 
> I’m running two externals a Ehime Classic and an Ehime Eco Pro, some how two moderate powered filters seemed better than one massive beast! There’s loads of room in the cabinet for whatever you choose.
> 
> ...


Many thanks TBRO.
Nice looking tank 
Those Kessil lights look great but as I would need 2 they are a bit to steep for me.


----------



## rebel (27 Jul 2018)

I vote for Twinstar. The kessils don't have the nicest spectrum. It's all up to individual preference though. You can grow plants with most of the lights out there.


----------



## Wulfen (27 Jul 2018)

rebel said:


> I vote for Twinstar. The kessils don't have the nicest spectrum. It's all up to individual preference though. You can grow plants with most of the lights out there.


Cheers rebel 
Was just looking at the Twinstar 900S on youtube. It has better blue and green color frequency than the E version. I think I should bite the bullet as I really want the fish to look top notch. And the extra power could come in handy long term.


----------



## Siege (27 Jul 2018)

I agree with TBRO the 900 tank does seem large for 3’ tank. Don’t know why just does. The larger tank is more expensive to scape so factor that in.

I have a biomaster Thermo 600 on my 900 tank. Along with an Eheim skim to help the circular flow. Find that’s better movement than 1 larger filter. 
I’ve taken out the foams and just left prefilter foams and supplied biomedia.  I think it’s powerful enough.

Don’t forget you’ll need to add on a hydor heater if you don’t get a Filter with built in heater. Either way both oase and jbl filters are good.

Both the E and S lights are nice. No right or wrong. Both good. Personally I like the S light. It is more pinker than the E light. Does bring out the reds in wood a lot more than the E.

Where abouts are you? Might be worth travelling to AG to see everything in real life to help your decision.


----------



## Wulfen (27 Jul 2018)

Siege said:


> I agree with TBRO the 900 tank does seem large for 3’ tank. Don’t know why just does. The larger tank is more expensive to scape so factor that in.
> 
> I have a biomaster Thermo 600 on my 900 tank. Along with an Eheim skim to help the circular flow. Find that’s better movement than 1 larger filter.
> I’ve taken out the foams and just left prefilter foams and supplied biomedia.  I think it’s powerful enough.
> ...


Many thanks, Siege. 
I think the 50cm depth really makes all the difference to the size 
I have seen quite a few Aquascaper 900 being run with the Oase 600 now (Youtube).
Also asked Dave of Aquarium gardens via email and he confirms they run them on the AS 900's in the store.  So will go with the 600 thermo 
I agree about the better color light rendition of the Twinstar LED Aquarium Light 900S. Again was looking on youtube and could see the difference.
So it looks like Ill be going with:
Evolution Aqua The Aquascaper 900 Tank L90cm x W50cm x H45cm (186ltr)
Twinstar LED Aquarium Light 900S
Oase 600 Thermo
Aquarium CO2 Kit Pro-SE Complete System


----------



## Siege (27 Jul 2018)

Wulfen said:


> Many thanks, Siege.
> I think the 50cm depth really makes all the difference to the size
> I have seen quite a few Aquascaper 900 being run with the Oase 600 now (Youtube).
> Also asked Dave of Aquarium gardens via email and he confirms they run them on the AS 900's in the store.  So will go with the 600 thermo
> ...




Nice set up. I’d admit that I’m a bit biased because I help out Dave at AG a couple of days days a week.
Saying that he wouldn’t suggest something that didnt work, he is a hobbyist turned shop owner. that’s something that I like about AG

Basically same set up as my 900.

ensure you get the dimmer from Ag or the controller from hinterfield {see thread on their forum section)
You’ll need one to begin with.

Take time to do the hard scape. Dave can help you with this and plant heavily.


----------



## Wulfen (27 Jul 2018)

Been having a little play with MSPaint. This is a very basic top-down view of how I envisage the tank.
I will be using river wood and leopard stone edging.
I would like the overhanging branches to have that Everglades look with lots of hanging mosses for the fish to swim under. The top image shows what I would like to mimic for the overhanging branches.


----------



## Wulfen (27 Jul 2018)

Siege said:


> Nice set up. I’d admit that I’m a bit biased because I help out Dave at AG a couple of days days a week.
> Saying that he wouldn’t suggest something that didnt work, he is a hobbyist turned shop owner. that’s something that I like about AG
> 
> Basically same set up as my 900.
> ...


Cheers mate. I feel a lot better now I have decided on the 900.
Thanks for the tip on the dimmer, I forgot to add that to the list of equipment I just emailed to Dave.
He has been really helpful. It's nice to see someone who understands what you are trying to achieve and helps you envisage it with photos of the hardscape materials in a sandbox.


----------



## Wulfen (27 Jul 2018)

Hi all.
Have used AqAdvisor to calculate fish stoking levels. The list below is only at around 75% stocking level per AqAdvisor.
Apistogramma cacatuoides triple red or double red (Pair)
Green neon tetras x 20
Chili rasbora x 15
Pygmy Hatchetfish x 5
Kuhli loach x 5
Malaysian Trumpet Snails
Nerite Snails
What are your thoughts on my fish selection?
Cheers


----------



## Siege (27 Jul 2018)

Wulfen said:


> Hi all.
> Have used AqAdvisor to calculate fish stoking levels. The list below is only at around 75% stocking level per AqAdvisor.
> Apistogramma cacatuoides triple red or double red (Pair)
> Green neon tetras x 20
> ...



Personally I’d just get one or 2 shoals of small fish. The scape will look better. I’d forget the kuhli loach, they’ll dig into your soil. Hatchet fish will jump out of the open top tank,

1 or 2 shoaling small fish look amazing in a well scaped 900 tank. Plus shrimp and nerite snails. Maybe some otos as well.

Forget about the trumpet snails do bugger all, look ugly and add to the bioload.

Get the hardscape done. Plant and flood. 
Add shrimp 1 week later.
1 month in then add fish. You’ll have changed your mind by then!


----------



## Wulfen (27 Jul 2018)

Siege said:


> Personally I’d just get one or 2 shoals of small fish. The scape will look better. I’d forget the kuhli loach, they’ll dig into your soil. Hatchet fish will jump out of the open top tank,
> 
> 1 or 2 shoaling small fish look amazing in a well scaped 900 tank. Plus shrimp and nerite snails. Maybe some otos as well.
> 
> ...


Many thanks, Siege.
Shame about the Kuhli Loach digging. They seem very interesting.
Got my heart set on an Apistogramma cacatuoides community tank. It is a longterm ambition.
Ill also be getting custom glass covers for the tank so Pygmy Hatchets will be ok


----------



## tam (27 Jul 2018)

If you give the kuhli alternative hiding places I don't think you'll have a big issue with digging. They like places to gather under. Have a look at some youtube videos to get a feel for how they behave. It depends what you plan for your bottom planting too, delicate carpets are more of an issue than crypts, for example.


----------



## Wulfen (27 Jul 2018)

tam said:


> If you give the kuhli alternative hiding places I don't think you'll have a big issue with digging. They like places to gather under. Have a look at some youtube videos to get a feel for how they behave. It depends what you plan for your bottom planting too, delicate carpets are more of an issue than crypts, for example.


Cheers Tam. They really do like to gather under wood etc. Good vid on youtube showing them scatter when the wood was lifted.
I was planning on some Cuba in between the stone at the edges of the island but if I provide enough hiding places I may be ok?


----------



## Wulfen (30 Jul 2018)

I have been watching a lot of GF vids on youtube. In this one, he has his Aquascaper 600 on the coffee table. I really like the low position.

Just spoken to my dad, who is an amazing carpenter/joiner. He is going to build me a custom stand: L100cm x W55cm x H40cm
Should be perfect hight when sitting or sprawled on the sofa which will be next to the tank


----------



## Siege (30 Jul 2018)

Personally I’d still buy the tank with cabinet. If your dad makes a lower one it’s a win win.

The sape may look odd that low when you walk in the room. George has only got it on a small table cos he had nothing else to hand (took cabinet to london for an exhibition).


----------



## Siege (30 Jul 2018)

Don’t forget you will want to get your filter and co2 bottle in the cabinet......


----------



## Wulfen (30 Jul 2018)

Siege said:


> Don’t forget you will want to get your filter and co2 bottle in the cabinet......


Cheers Siege. Filter and Co2 will be to the side in an alcove.
If I don't like the low height I could always get the stand at a later date. I am using the cash I would have spent on the stand to get the better light, Twinstar LED Aquarium Light 900S
https://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/twinstar-led-aquarium-light-900s-2521-p.asp


----------



## Siege (30 Jul 2018)

Sounds a good idea.

Don’t forget shipping. Buying the glass tank alone will mean c.£50 p&p. Buying the cabinet later will be that again. Buying them together will result in in no p&p.

Or your dad can always make a taller one in the future if you want


----------



## Wulfen (30 Jul 2018)

Siege said:


> Sounds a good idea.
> 
> Don’t forget shipping. Buying the glass tank alone will mean c.£50 p&p. Buying the cabinet later will be that again. Buying them together will result in in no p&p.
> 
> Or your dad can always make a taller one in the future if you want


Yep, can always build another and its all real wood which I prefer


----------



## tam (30 Jul 2018)

My parents have theirs at sofa watching height. Makes it easier to reach the bottom too. My advice would be to sit on the sofa as you usually do and work out your eye level. Then set the height of the stand to put the tank in the perfect spot. If it's custom you can go to whatever size you want so why not make it fit you.


----------



## Zeus. (30 Jul 2018)

I went for a lower base than STD with mine so I could watch it at eye level sat down.
Then fitting everything in the base became tricky and had to well think it through lots with all the equipment. But worth the effort IMO


----------



## Siege (30 Jul 2018)

Interesting topic this (I find anyway) no doubt manufacturers spend tons researching it.

I found my old 6’ ND aquatics tank too low for viewing.

New EA Aquascaper tanks are much better.

A couple of pics from my chilling out chair (a mini chair made for occasional use only. It’s only 45cm high when puffed up). I find it the perfect height. My head is slap bang in the centre of the scape. 

Another picture of 900 from dining room table. Nd aquatics stand was too low to see this before.


----------



## Wulfen (31 Jul 2018)

tam said:


> My parents have theirs at sofa watching height. Makes it easier to reach the bottom too. My advice would be to sit on the sofa as you usually do and work out your eye level. Then set the height of the stand to put the tank in the perfect spot. If it's custom you can go to whatever size you want so why not make it fit you.


I have used 4 A3 sheets of paper taped together (same dimensions of tank 90 x 50) and placed it on my low coffee table. Left it there for about a week just to get used to the height.
It's around 40cm high. Its perfect height for viewing from the sofa which will be right next to the tank


----------



## Zeus. (31 Jul 2018)

Siege said:


> Another picture of 900 from dining room table. Nd aquatics stand was too low to see this before.



Yep but a dinning room chair is higher than a TV/movie room sofa

Bit like having the 50inch  wide screen TV above the Fireplace you end up with neck ache 

Getting the tank at eye level has to be a plus


----------



## Wulfen (31 Jul 2018)

Just placed my order with Aquarium Gardens. 
Evolution Aqua The Aquascaper 900 Tank L90cm x W50cm x H45cm (186ltr)
Twinstar LED Aquarium Light 900S
Twinstar LED Dimmer
Oase BioMaster 600 Thermo 
Aquarium CO2 Kit Pro-SE Complete System
River wood
Leopard Stone
Kivu Fine Sand
Tropica aquarium soil powder
Really looking forward to making a start now


----------



## Wulfen (31 Jul 2018)

Zeus. said:


> Yep but a dinning room chair is higher than a TV/movie room sofa
> 
> Bit like having the 50inch  wide screen TV above the Fireplace you end up with neck ache
> 
> Getting the tank at eye level has to be a plus


I agree. I do not have any dining chairs etc in the room, just a couple of sofas. The tank will be more or less the same height as the TV stand which is the perfect height for viewing the tv from the sofa


----------



## tam (31 Jul 2018)

Wulfen said:


> I have used 4 A3 sheets of paper taped together (same dimensions of tank 90 x 50) and placed it on my low coffee table. Left it there for about a week just to get used to the height.
> It's around 40cm high. Its perfect height for viewing from the sofa which will be right next to the tank



Sounds a great way to trial it!


----------



## Steve711 (1 Aug 2018)

Apistogramma cacatuoides are a great fish.
I've got two breeding pairs at the moment, triple red and orange flash and a single orange flash male.
Just beware they will breed and become very territorial and once the female has young she will be hyper aggressive (to quote 'Seriusly Fish') especially to the male.


----------



## Wulfen (1 Aug 2018)

Steve711 said:


> Apistogramma cacatuoides are a great fish.
> I've got two breeding pairs at the moment, triple red and orange flash and a single orange flash male.
> Just beware they will breed and become very territorial and once the female has young she will be hyper aggressive (to quote 'Seriusly Fish') especially to the male.


I'm going to introduce the AC pair last. I have been a bit worried about what I have read about aggression. Always been an ambition of mine to have an Apisto community tank but maybe I should think on some different species.


----------



## tam (1 Aug 2018)

I had my eye on apistos for the tank I'm waiting on but they would limit what else I could put in (I probably want shrimp) so I'm going to go for dinky Dario Dario instead.

Have you seen this:  it's a nice combo - green neons, pencil fish, otos and a pair of apistos. There are videos of the setup somewhere too.


----------



## Wulfen (1 Aug 2018)

tam said:


> I had my eye on apistos for the tank I'm waiting on but they would limit what else I could put in (I probably want shrimp) so I'm going to go for dinky Dario Dario instead.
> 
> Have you seen this:  it's a nice combo - green neons, pencil fish, otos and a pair of apistos. There are videos of the setup somewhere too.



Those pencil fish are gorgeous 
I did consider Dario dario as an alternative but aren't they more of a hard water species?
If this is the case I would then have to leave out the other fish I have chosen.
It's a shame as they are amazing little fish, one of the smallest  Perciformes I believe.


----------



## tam (2 Aug 2018)

Wulfen said:


> Those pencil fish are gorgeous
> I did consider Dario dario as an alternative but aren't they more of a hard water species?
> If this is the case I would then have to leave out the other fish I have chosen.
> It's a shame as they are amazing little fish, one of the smallest  Perciformes I believe.



From what I've read it seems they are fairly adaptable, listed between 5-15GH depending where you read so you could aim for the lower end. I haven't kept them personally yet though. I keep my tank about 6GH so it's no too low for the cherry shrimp but is still on the soft end for the fish. Might just be that seems soft to me cos my tap starts at 18+ though.


----------



## Steve711 (2 Aug 2018)

Wulfen said:


> I'm going to introduce the AC pair last. I have been a bit worried about what I have read about aggression. Always been an ambition of mine to have an Apisto community tank but maybe I should think on some different species.


That's a good idea.
I have mine in three different communities that include celestial pearl danios, coral red pencil fish, Pseudomugil Gertrudae and checkerboard Cichlids and they don't bother them.
To be honest it's nothing more than a quick dart towards another fish occasionally that you can't even call chasing really.
It does get worse at breeding time though but then I remove them to breeding tanks. The male then has to be removed once the eggs are laid as the female will not let the male near them.
Fascinating fish very similar to Rams in their habits and breeding.


----------



## Wulfen (2 Aug 2018)

Steve711 said:


> Apistogramma cacatuoides are a great fish.
> I've got two breeding pairs at the moment, triple red and orange flash and a single orange flash male.
> Just beware they will breed and become very territorial and once the female has young she will be hyper aggressive (to quote 'Seriusly Fish') especially to the male.


Maybe that could be an option. If I set up a breeding tank and transfer them when they show signs of breeding behavior.


----------

